# New 2011 Tarmac SL3 Expert



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Picked up my new 2011 Tarmac SL3 Expert yesterday from my killer LBS (Patapsco Bike and Sport). They had it on clearance and hooked me even a little more. The cool part was there was a town festival going on and people all over the bike shop and they treated me like i was the only one there. Great job fitting me and have done 3 rides so far. 11, 20, and 11 so far. LBS said to start slow so no little injuries prop up and lead to something bigger. The speed of this bike is so incredible and climbs like a tree monkey!!! Initially looking at the sloping downtubes on the Spesh bikes i didnt like them but now the thing looks like its flying just sitting still!!! Going to hopefully post some pics a bit later today!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sweet post pics soon. Love my sl3 too, not quite an s-works but it does have the same 10r carbon from the former 2007 tarmac s-works...gotta love specialized trickle down technolgy.


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

Which color frame did you end up with?


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

I got the Carbon/White/Red color combo. I was limited on the choice being that it was a 2011 but i love the colors. I have seen the green color combo but I am sure I would have liked that one too!! Here is a pic of the new addition!


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks great! Yeah, I actually have the other color myself.


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

I have seen the pics of that color combo but havent seen it in person. I know i would love it because I love bright stuff!!


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice to get the Fulcrums instead of the Rovals.......


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

have anyone here tested SL3 vs SL4? I want a non-professional bike magazine opinion.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

They are going to be pretty close and it is probably something you wouldn't feel riding around in the LBS parking lot, but probably would if you took each out for a 40 miler......the SL4 gives you a better setup but the frames are both FACT 10 carbon. I have the 09' that mixes the DA and Ultegra parts while the SL3 has Ultegra and 105 parts mixed. There are several different levels of each too so you could compare a 5.5k bike against a 3.9k bike or a 10k bike against the same 3.9k bike. I like the new updated SL4 geometry they give you on the BB and headtube, so your getting the most recent with SL4 while you get last years best with SL3.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Probably the biggest difference you would feel are the geometry changes. 

For me, headtube height is super important as i like it nice and low, and sl4 is lower than sl3.

I haven't ridden an Sl3' but i can say that ilove the Sl4. Super stiff, but not uncomfy, fast corners are a dream. Weight is almost identical.


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

I talked to my LBS when i bought this and while he did say the SL4 was incrementally better, it wasn't a huge leap forward. He said it was definitely stiffer and the geo was a bit different. Most riders who don't have a ton of seat time wouldn't be able to tell the difference and the savings for me was way worth it. Getting a $3700 bike for $2500 was something that i will notice mentally every time I get on it!!

Did a 43 miler on Monday and felt great. Just signed up for my first century as well in a few weeks!! Pretty excited for a fat guy that used to weigh 335 and now at 240!! The riding is so much fun and helping me lose even more:thumbsup:


----------

